# Yet Another Knifty Knitter Creation



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Here is Rylie modeling her new sweater dress:


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Oh, that is too cute. Rylie should be so proud to have her own originals!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

oh I like that one it is cute.


----------



## lacedolphin (Nov 20, 2005)

I've been to every store near me and can't find a knifty knitter! I'm jelious! :lol: Looks adoreable and warm! Do you use bulky, 2 strands or just one?


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

very beautiful !! love the colors :shock:


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

I love it! I need a little girl!!! My husband gets mad when I dress up Turbo in "cute" things!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I use 1 strand of bulky


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i have been wanting to try that knitter thing...is it hard to learn? how do i know what size to make? i am clueless so if anyone knows help me!!!! thanks!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Tiffany,
I use the little blue ring (it's the smallest knifty knitter ring). I buy bulky yarn, and wrap it VERY tight around the pegs, because Rylie is under 2lbs. The bigger the dog, the looser you have to wrap it around the pegs. How big is Rocky---he looks pretty small, so you should probably wrap it pretty tight also (since yarn is easier to stretch once the sweater is done, if it is too tight). 

For arm holes, I make them only 2 open pegs, rather than 4 (like in Goldie's directions) because Rylie would fall right out if they were any bigger--- she still comes out of them sometimes with them being as small as I make them.

I would say using the knifty knitter is pretty easy---it takes me about an hr or 2 to make a sweater. Once you get the hang of it, you can knit pretty fast

If you need any help or pics of how to do anything, let me know.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Great job..I've already started mine!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

jessiegrl22 said:


> Hey Tiffany,
> I use the little blue ring (it's the smallest knifty knitter ring). I buy bulky yarn, and wrap it VERY tight around the pegs, because Rylie is under 2lbs. The bigger the dog, the looser you have to wrap it around the pegs. How big is Rocky---he looks pretty small, so you should probably wrap it pretty tight also (since yarn is easier to stretch once the sweater is done, if it is too tight).
> 
> For arm holes, I make them only 2 open pegs, rather than 4 (like in Goldie's directions) because Rylie would fall right out if they were any bigger--- she still comes out of them sometimes with them being as small as I make them.
> ...


hey jessie,

thanks for ur help. rocky weighs almost 4 lbs. so he is little but not as little as ur baby. when i buy the knitter i will see if i need more help. lol thanks again.


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

i am so confused? can somebody please enlighten me - what is a nifty knitter?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

its a little thing that makes it easy to knit....heres an example.

http://www.marrhaven.com/kniftykntr.html

hope that helps!!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Great ...make me wish i had a little girl too


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

stefania said:


> Great ...make me wish i had a little girl too


Seeeeeeeeriously!!! lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

oh ok thanks. is it really easy to use? like made for idiots? coz i am not creative at all!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I taught myself to knit lol but only got like halfway through 1 scarf(my daughter is still waiting on that scarf and its been 2 years) With all these cute sweaters you all are making I am gonna have to get a a Nifty Knitter, thanks so much for posting the link.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i havent tried one either but i have been wanting to. it is supposed to be easier but i couldnt tell you since i have no idea lol but we'll see how easy it is when i get one, i am not creative at all either so it should be very interesting :lol:


----------

